# vents molting



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

one of my 08 breeder vents seem to be molting or something will it and its mate still be able to have egg they been breeding for 6 weeks plus and still no egg
thanks guys/girls


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AGSG said:


> one of my 08 breeder vents seem to be molting or something will it and its mate still be able to have egg they been breeding for 6 weeks plus and still no egg
> thanks guys/girls


Don't understand what you're saying. Don't suppose you could post a picture?


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

its the feather around its butt hole


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I know the molting adds stress but I'm not sure it will affect the laying of eggs. Someone more knowledgeable will soon chime in I hope.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AGSG said:


> its the feather around its butt hole


"feathers AROUND the vent" would of been decriptive enough, you need to have him checked for mites or just treat for mites. some like to congrate there.....around the vent.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AGSG said:


> its the feather around its butt hole


I understand WHERE......LOL
It's just that I've never seen or noticed a bird "molting" around it vent. I agree with Spirit Wings......the bird probably has bugs of some sort. Need to spray, dust or dip all of the birds. If one has bugs, then they all most likely do.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

> "feathers AROUND the vent" would of been decriptive enough



Thats funny right there....I don't care who you are....that's FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

i think its cause its not old enough?
or theirs too many young feathers close to the vent bones.
trim its but and see what happens.


----------

